# Ohhh I want one of these



## Renegayde (Jul 29, 2007)

I did not know that some Draculas have monkey faces in them.....now I want one!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dracula-benedic...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bwester (Jul 29, 2007)

J and L in Conn. have them i think, so does andy probably


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 29, 2007)

guess I will have to look up the culture on these to see if they are very difficult to grow


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 29, 2007)

Dracs are high humidity, low light orchids


----------



## Candace (Jul 29, 2007)

Also, they're cool growing which means no way for me.


----------



## bwester (Jul 29, 2007)

good water too, mine are in sphag and get nothing but RO water


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 29, 2007)

Candace said:


> Also, they're cool growing which means no way for me.



Most are cool growing but I have lotax & it's intermediate temps.


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Dracs are high humidity, low light orchids



This point is EXTREMELY important with Dracs. 80 - 90% humidity year round.


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 29, 2007)

geez how can you give them that kind of humidity in a home enviroment?


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 29, 2007)

by having a tank/wardian case or something similar.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 29, 2007)

You probably can't unless you have a terrarium or wardian case.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2007)

Ultrasonic fogger and fans.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 30, 2007)

Yep, Ron is right. You can set up a tank with a small fan and ice packs. A friend of mine did this with a grouping of small cool growing orchids, and did a great job. I have already had too many bad experiences trying to grow these beauties. I have killed too many Masdevallias...I will not go there again.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2007)

I keep my Lepanthes and other Pluero's [if I can obtain them established] alive using fans and a large utrasonic fogger that makes a fine mist. It's set to mist for 15 minutes, every 3 hours. You can search this site for photos of one working. I don't use AC and have southern exposure so I shade them also. I don't think a case will work w/out a chiller or refrigerator to counteract the heat output of any lighting and fans, and that's a lot of counterproductive work.


----------

